# Storing Rew filters in FBQ 2496



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

Just got my FBQ 2496 today and I am a bit confused. Got it set up ok, set levels etc. Ran REW selected filters and sent to the equaliser. The MIDI light flashed on the BFD. So far so good. I then reran REW and got exactly the same FR as before. Questions are

1. Does the FBQ automatically store the filters sent to it by REW?

2. If not what do you need to do after they have been sent?

3. If it has been stored, how do you ensure that the filters are activated and working?

Thanks in advance


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess you're read the REW Help files Comms sections.

To check whether the new filters are stored, just examine the filters from the FBQ front panel to see if they're stored. Read the FBQ manual on how to do that.

brucek


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

OK, wasnt sending to FBQ in REW! that problem solved. Mama mia...REW and BFD is one step forward two back!

Heres how I am looking now, just sub reading...how am i looking?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> how am i looking?


Looks fine. Now you should take a reading with the mains added to see how the crossover area looks. No need to change anything in the measurement - just turn on the mains and measure the same as you did with the sub alone.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

mdfire said:


> OK, wasnt sending to FBQ in REW! that problem solved. Mama mia...REW and BFD is one step forward two back!
> 
> Heres how I am looking now, just sub reading...how am i looking?
> 
> View attachment 17633


Anytime I see a graph that pretty, I suspect that someone went overboard with the equalization. How many filters did it take to do this?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Anytime I see a graph that pretty, I suspect that someone went overboard with the equalization. How many filters did it take to do this?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I didnt use too many filters. I read your post and raised the target curve so that only 3 or 4 filters were used. anyway, I dont know what I did last night but I lost that!

Started to redo this morning and this is were I am.









This is using 5 filters.


When I reconnected the mains to check the cross over:huh: I get a lot of buzzing through them?


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

OK, reran. This is what I get. 6 Filters.

















This is with the mains.. still getting buzzing


----------



## MikeD (Jul 18, 2009)

The buzzing must just be a ground loop caused by hooking a soundcard from your computer up with your receiver. I recently bought a ground loop eliminator from RS for about $25 and it solved the problem.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I recently bought a ground loop eliminator from RS for about $25 and it solved the problem.


If it's a line level variety you would have to compensate for its response inadequacies by including it in your soundcard calibration.

brucek


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

Disconnected all the appliances in my set up and it turned out to be the PS3 and the power supply to the laptop. Anway no buzzing now and after a bit of work this is my subwoofer frequency response and sub/mains response.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks very good to me.........


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks BruceK for all your help in getting to this point.


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

Having achieved the REW graph above, I promply sold my B&W PV1 sub the very next day. Ive just taken delivery of a BK XXLS400 (http://www.bkelec.com/HiFi/Sub_Woofers/XXLS400.htm)

Havent done much work on it yet but with bypassing the BFD I get this response.









By adding the BFD with REW filters achieves this









There is an obvious improvement in the graph. I havent done any testing yet to see if I can hear any signficant improvment. Question is, is the first graph reasonable enough to not need the BFD?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, the BFD does flatten out response below 40 Hz. That should make an audible difference with movies.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Well, the BFD does flatten out response below 40 Hz. That should make an audible difference with movies.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yes, I watched a movie last night and it was very good. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

Just one further question, by using REW and the BFD to boost the low end, can I damage the speaker?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure you can, if you push it too hard. But that's true whether you boost the bottom end or not. Virtually any equalization taxes headroom, so you have to have enough to spare going in.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

I dont really push the sub too much. Being an attic conversion with bedrooms below, most of the time I play at relatively low volumes. Even at a weekend daytime, because my cinema room is small (4m x 4m) i dont need to play at very high volumes to benefit. I think I get a degree of room gain. I would like to test the speaker out. It gets great reviews over here and certainly appears to be a lot more capable than the my previous PV1 (the test signals from my avr rattled the fixings one of my rear speakers!). What I would like to know, is there a safe level to boost the lower end to get those sofa shaking moments in movies. For music this sub is amazing so im happy enough with the higher end.


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive achieved the following curve with five filters which I manually selected. I have a small peak around 42Hz which I cannot get rid off. Am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure what's up with the 42 Hz bump, but all your equalized graphs have looked fine.



> What I would like to know, is there a safe level to boost the lower end to get those sofa shaking moments in movies.


As long as you don’t over drive (bottom out) the driver, you’re fine. It’s easy enough to tell when that happens, it makes all kinds of rude noises. If that happens, either reduce the volume or the amount of boost.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mdfire (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Wayne, filter 4 proved to be the problem. I removed it and all is fine. The subwoofer sounds absolutely glorious now. I sat with my kids yesterday and watched Bolt with a huge grin on my face:bigsmile: They thought I was laughing at the movie. The bass from the new sub is just stupendous and wipes the floor with the old B&W.


----------

